# Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturday?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Seeing as how I probably killed the last ditch parrot in the valley last year I will be hitting up some Washington county quail? Anyone else going?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

One of the WMAs we sometimes hit for pheasants has a few. We'll keep an eye out for them. Other than that, not really. I wish I knew of an area that had more. They're fun to shoot at! Fast little buggers.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

I will be heading down to Washington county myself on Saturday. I really look forward to the quail hunt each year, those are some fun little buggers to chase.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

I'm so frustrated with trying to find pheasants that for the first time since I was 14 years old, I'm not going after pheasants (or any upland bird for that matter) tomorrow. Goin fishing, but feel really conflicted about it. I've never given up feathers over gills, but, can't handle another day of getting skunked trying to find pheasants. Good luck with the quail!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*



billybob said:


> I'm so frustrated with trying to find pheasants that for the first time since I was 14 years old, I'm not going after pheasants (or any upland bird for that matter) tomorrow. Goin fishing, but feel really conflicted about it. I've never given up feathers over gills, but, can't handle another day of getting skunked trying to find pheasants. Good luck with the quail!


Fishin' is for the birds. Go find some birds instead.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

I have the exact opposite problem. I know where to shoot some Phez but have never hunted quail as there are none up north (that I'm aware of) except in the neighbors backyard. I did make a trip down near st george once but didnt find em that day.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

I am thinking more quail in the morning is on the burner but I would rather be shooting pheasants. This will be the first time since I was 12 I will miss the opener.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

First time missing the pheasant opener since I was 12 also and that was looong ago (Hell we used to limit both days... ya THAT long ago)...... got a boy getting baptized and wife doesnt understand TRUE priorities!! 
**** im whooped

But to one and all good luck and be safe. never know when some Idahoans might jump the border


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

well the quail hunting was little tough down here in washington county i got 5 and a phes . to day i have never seen so much feed this year out in the desert it is green . i wish utah will rise the quail limit man five birds just do not enough to eat .


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

Well you did better than me man, I only got 2 quail and no pheasant but I am hunting without the use of the dog. Pheasant in Washington County? I thought all the suitable pheasant habitat down that way became habitat for soccer moms driving SUV's by now.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

there still is a few spot left that has a few.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone hunting quail instead of ditch phantoms on saturd*

Well it was an awesome quail hunt, and I was able to get my limit by about 10:30. The quail were everywhere. I saw three coveys with at least 10 to 15 quail in them and then a bunch of singles and doubles. I think the only thing that would have made it better is if I had a dog to follow around, maybe next year.


----------

